# alpine 5900 wont work



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I bench tested my new to me alpine 5900 a couple nights ago and found that it wont work. when you apply power (both switched and constant), the cd door opens, and the backlights come on, but thats it. no display and it will not load cds. If you manually load the cd and line it up with the CD mech (did this with the top off), it will not play. the buttons on the face seem unresponsive. 
I noticed that the DC to DC converter got insanely hot very quickly. Is it possible that something in it went out due to age? I know these units probably arent worth much seeing as they are useless in a car due to skipping, but I would love to have a working version of alpines first cd player. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 4themasses (Sep 9, 2014)

There is a guy on ebay that repairs and sells vintage car audio. He had a listing for repairing old Alpine equipment. 

Username is: dsmithhsdtech

I'm planning on sending him my 3015 EQ for light repair.


----------

